# Space Battle Ship live action movie thoughts



## Rube (Apr 27, 2011)

So I saw the live action movie the other night and it's such a clear example of the gap in creativity in media here in Japan. All the scenes that the computer geeks got their hands on rocked pretty more or less, all the scenes that had people in them stunk to high heaven. 

Years ago some Japanese dude realized that people will remember a TV commercial more if it was crap but placed twice in a row compared to a well made commercial played once. We don't see them a lot anymore but if you take that idea and blow it up you get Japanese TV more or less. It's crap but it's crap by design. But unfortunately that kind of environment isn't very good to train film crews with and you end up with a movie like Yamato. 

It's just so odd that hollywood has ripped off so much from Japanese anime and design and Japan is so unwilling too.


----------

